# Weird Spot on Eye?



## OhTisLove (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys...

I'm relatively new to bunnies, so I haven't yet found a competent vet in my area...I'm calling around as we speak and am trying to get an appointment ASAP with the VERY FEW vets who have been recommended to me, but I'd also like to get input here. 

The patient is a Flemish/Checkered Giant mix (at least that's what the backyard breeder told me), female, and seven months old. Not yet fixed. She gets all the hay that she wants, daily fresh greens, and about a 1/2cup of pellets once a day, which she munches on throughout the day. 

This spot: http://rabbitsonline.net/gallery/12504/12504_261456_410000000.jpg

appeared basically overnight a day or so ago. No changes in appetite, and she doesn't seem to be in pain/have lost any vision. She doesn't bother with the eye. (Rubbing, etc.) The other is perfectly normal.

I had a vet appt. the very day it appeared for my dog, and I asked my helpful vet if she had any ideas. She pulled out some books (which unfortunately didn't have many pictures) and said the spot was most likely a lipid deposit, from growth, which would eventually disappear. With the caveat that she does not know a lot about rabbits, and that's what her best guess would be from ten minutes of research. 

My concern is....it seems to be growing. The picture above (taken just now, day three of the spot having appeared) is what it has grown to...it used to be much more uniform. It still doesn't appear to be bothering her in any way. 

I've done tons of googling, and like I said am trying to get her to a rabbit knowledgable vet ASAP. But...anyone know what it is, for sure? Any ideas?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 27, 2010)

OK, I don't want to freak you out, but when I've seen that before, it was in a bunny with e cuniculi. That's a protozoal parasite that starts by attacking the kidneys, then progresses to the nervous system. You will want the vet to take a good look at it, of course, but also ask for an encephalitozoon cuniculi blood titer to be done, and a normal blood chemistry panel (to assess kidney function).

Sometimes, other deposits can show up in eyes. Here's a link to some eye issues:
corneal ulcer: http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Differential/Corneal_ulcers.htm

E cuniculi related uveitis:




And the associated text: The dense white mass lesion in the iris with vascularisation is virtually pathognomonic for a lens-induced uveitis associated with Encephalitozoan cuniculi infection. The pathogenesis appears to be that the parasite enters the lens in utero and exits later sometimes giving cataract and sometimes a lens-induced inflammation, characteristically appearing as a variably vascularised white mass. Treatment can be by phacoemulsification of the lens, but a medical therapy if surgery is not possible, involves anti-inflammatory medication with topical steroid or NSAID and anti-parasitic systemic medication such as oral albendazole.

The above stuff is from a page with some really graphic pics, I really don't recommend going there unless you have a strong stomach ( http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Clinical/Eye_diseases.htm )

If your vet suspects e cuniculi, get her started on an antiparasitic called Marquis (ponazuril) immediately. It's the only antiparasitic that penetrates the blood-brain barrier effectively, and can thus stop the problems of EC where they are most damaging. The bunny I saw this in before did not get this treatment--he got a -bendazole antiparasitic which is not as good at penetrating the blood brain barrier, and he only lived a few months. 

It is also possible it is a lipid deposit, but since EC is a serious problem and it is growing, you will want to consider EC very seriously.

Does she have any hind leg weakness, urine scald, or incontinence? Those are also early signs of EC.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 27, 2010)

RO Vet Listings: MA Rabbit-Savvy Vets

The only suggestion I have is to look VERY closely at your rabbit's eye, and ensure that it is not a whorl of hair. My girl gets those some times, and the first time I saw it, I freaked out completely!

If the round thing glides across the eye surface when you massage the buns eyebrows (ever so slightly rubbing towards the nose in a circular motion), then it is only a whorl of hair. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, I agree, I was going to say same thing, I've seen these pics before and usually this is what it indicates.

Here's more from our Library about EC:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14471&forum_id=10

Keep us posted though! This is treatable.

This is our very knowledgable Mod Randy not me on this subject:

"See if there is any way you can get a picture of the eye. Could be an ulcer....I have an excellent treatment for those that few vets are aware of. But I have to consider EC here. Lipidosis is a symptom of EC. It will sometimes look like a snowstorm in the pupil....and it will start filling in the pupil as EC progresses. I would certainly run a full CBC with EC titer....and there are only a few labs that can titer EC. The titer will be positive since all domestic rabbits have been exposed but it's the interpretation of the findings plus follow up titers in a few weeks. I would also ask for a full urinalysis....a cytology at a minimum. And if your vet has access to Ponazuril....it would certainly be advisable to start on that drug.

I will tell you that not many vets have ever encountered areal case of EC. Might not be able to interpret the titer labs and probably would want to use one the "bendazoles"....which have traditionally been the most common treatment...but mostly ineffective. And whatever is done.....DO NOT give any steroids as some vets are prone to do. If this is EC, you don't need to do anything to bring down the immune system. I am always available to discuss EC treatments with vets if they are willing....they just need to know that I am not a vet.

But don't get too upset before you get a diagnosis....might be something quite simple to deal with.

Randy"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 1, 2010)

Randy, could u pipe in? I have more on this from you, but may not be the issue.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 1, 2010)

Might be an ulcer which can be treated with an eye ointment. Best to ask a rabbit savvy vet.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2010)

How is she doing?

Possibly cataract, but not sure since it seems unshapen? Mine has cataracts in both eyes, but they are very circular.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 3, 2010)

Upon second look it is a cataract. One of my fosters had something similar. He had surgery to remove it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 4, 2010)

*Otis? Snuff's happened like overnight too.*

*pla725 wrote: *


> Upon second look it is a cataract. One of my fosters had something similar. He had surgery to remove it.



I agree.How did u afford to remove them? Did the rescue pay for it? Vet said for the inital one would be about $1500:shock:. Poor Snuff has them in both eyes. He's doing good though!

So, if this is a cataract, it's not the worst thing. It is shocking at first. I recall crying cuz he didn't look the same and came on so suddenly..


----------



## pla725 (Aug 5, 2010)

It cost the rescue $50 for the supplies. One of the vets the rescues uses donated her time and so did the specialist. Basically the rescue vet and vet tech did the pre-op set up, monitored the rabbit during the surgery and prescribed the meds. The specialist did the surgery.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 6, 2010)

*pla725 wrote: *


> It cost the rescue $50 for the supplies. One of the vets the rescues uses donated her time and so did the specialist. Basically the rescue vet and vet tech did the pre-op set up, monitored the rabbit during the surgery and prescribed the meds. The specialist did the surgery.


That is awesome! Wish I could get Snuff's removed, but he is about 7 now. He does good, sometimes he doesn't know where he is at first. We love him.


----------

